# Making pump style liquid fert solutions from dry salts?



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I know there are some smart people over here. I need help with a little problem I am neither educated enough nor smart enough to solve myself. It has to do with making liquid solutions from dry ferts that can be dosed to EI levels using 1, 1 ml pump per 10 gallons of aquarium. 
Here's the question:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/83309-ei-dosing-pump-style-please-help.html#post625527


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you would need to find a dry ferts to liquid conversion chart.. then second you could use clean milk jugs, and deloot the dry ferts to liquid in the milk jugs. use aqua med dosing pumps to pull the ferts out of the jugs and in to the tank. put the dosing pumps on timers so they could only dose on certin days.... I think robert (digital gods did this for one of his tanks)....


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. I mean pump style like this...
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_10_18&products_id=32


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about beauty supply store? like sally's

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Dispenser-Bottle/SBS-198032,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

24oz - $3.29 each


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

lanceduffy said:


> I know there are some smart people over here. I need help with a little problem I am neither educated enough nor smart enough to solve myself. It has to do with making liquid solutions from dry ferts that can be dosed to EI levels using 1, 1 ml pump per 10 gallons of aquarium.
> Here's the question:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/83309-ei-dosing-pump-style-please-help.html#post625527


Really all you need to do is just know what dry weight your tank needs and measure it out each time you dose. If it gets to be to much of a pain, I suggest check out Brightwell Aquatics line. I've been using them for 1.5yrs and has had great success with them.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your input. This question has been answered. The answer can be found in the original thread in the Fertilizing section of APC.


----------

